# Terrarium Humidity



## qbaker (Mar 19, 2018)

My terrarium is recently setup. Running about a week. (Jueve .Azureus, -(4), 40 breeder). I noticed the temperature and humidity seem to self-regulate itself with daily temperatures and humidity floating between 75-82 (temp), 75-99 (humidity) with NO misting except for the first few days. Since then it's been on auto-pilot. I "do" worry about the 90-99 occasional humidity, but it doesn't seem to hold there very long before it self-adjusts down into the 80's or lower again. I'm planning on buying a small dehumidifier to sit near the tank for extreme concerns. But so far, it takes care of itself. I'm using a digital hygrometer/thermometer

Q: Since the temp/hum seem to be hovering in pretty acceptable ranges should I concern myself with misting or the fact that I have not "had" to mist since initial setup? I do have one phelonopsis orchid mounted via suction cup to the top. I mist the moss around its arial roots I'm sure that contributes but the moss holds moisture so that isn't done very often (it too seems happy).

Thoughts? Thanks


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Most hygrometers...especially the pet store ones...are a joke. I don't use them, and I never worry about humidity "numbers" ever. I mist my vivs when needed, and they don't always need misted daily. It can depend on several factors: like where you live, what season it is, how much ventilation your tank has, are you running heat/AC in your home, etc A good rule of thumb for me is, if my plants look good and healthy, the environment parameters for my frogs are likely good as well.


----------



## qbaker (Mar 19, 2018)

JPP said:


> Most hygrometers...especially the pet store ones...are a joke. I don't use them, and I never worry about humidity "numbers" ever. I mist my vivs when needed, and they don't always need misted daily. It can depend on several factors: like where you live, what season it is, how much ventilation your tank has, are you running heat/AC in your home, etc A good rule of thumb for me is, if my plants look good and healthy, the environment parameters for my frogs are likely good as well.


I'm using a digital thermometer/hygrometer so I don't really question the accuracy of the readings just feeling a little odd or perhaps surprised on the auto-pilot the tanks coasting on. I'm sure this will change as the weather outside warms up. I'm in Buffalo, NY. pretty chilly right now. Heat on and off automatically in house. Usually when it kicks in the humidity in the tank starts to drop. I never worry about this right now because it never drops below 75 and if it does only for a short while and its back up again.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

JPP is right. Don't trust the hygrometer readings, even if it is digital. Watch the tank (condensation) and the plants. If you are getting really high humidity in a tank and the outside air is not really humid, you may have a problem with venting. It used to be that people would practically seal their tanks to inflate humidity to levels that are not healthy for dart frogs. Now, best practices are to ensure a healthy amount of air flow in the tank and keeping humidity in the 60-80% range. If you really are in the >90% humidity range with the temps you report and have not had to mist in days, either you have very high external humidity or you may not have enough ventilation. Regardless, believe your eyes, not the number that the hygrometer is reading.

Mark


----------



## qbaker (Mar 19, 2018)

Encyclia said:


> JPP is right. Don't trust the hygrometer readings, even if it is digital. Watch the tank (condensation) and the plants. If you are getting really high humidity in a tank and the outside air is not really humid, you may have a problem with venting. It used to be that people would practically seal their tanks to inflate humidity to levels that are not healthy for dart frogs. Now, best practices are to ensure a healthy amount of air flow in the tank and keeping humidity in the 60-80% range. If you really are in the >90% humidity range with the temps you report and have not had to mist in days, either you have very high external humidity or you may not have enough ventilation. Regardless, believe your eyes, not the number that the hygrometer is reading.
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark (Again). Thank you both. Good rule of thumb. (Believe your eyes not the hygrometer/thermometer). I have had "no" condensation, just peeks of extreme highs; as you say >90. I'm going to go with your theory of needing a little more ventilation. I'm going to cut the plastic runner on the top back a little more. Right now it's about 3-4" on each end (screened). I guess from your and everyone's feedback I'm ok with the fact that a sort of self-adjustment is going on, but I think if I vent. a little more it will continue to self-adjust BUT within more acceptable ranges. 

Thanks for your feedback.
Quincy


----------



## Mchub (Mar 19, 2018)

qbaker said:


> I'm using a digital thermometer/hygrometer so I don't really question the accuracy of the readings just feeling a little odd or perhaps surprised on the auto-pilot the tanks coasting on. I'm sure this will change as the weather outside warms up. I'm in Buffalo, NY. pretty chilly right now. Heat on and off automatically in house. Usually when it kicks in the humidity in the tank starts to drop. I never worry about this right now because it never drops below 75 and if it does only for a short while and its back up again.


I'm in Albany. I also have a digital hygrometer set up. I also don't need to mist my tank every day. If there's water being held in the substrate and the false bottom, you're solid.

Hopefully this weather gets consistently nicer soon, though. I'm sure you're just as sick of this crap out in Buffalo too. I'm from Rochester so I know you guys get it worse, but I'm still going to complain!


----------



## qbaker (Mar 19, 2018)

Mchub said:


> I'm in Albany. I also have a digital hygrometer set up. I also don't need to mist my tank every day. If there's water being held in the substrate and the false bottom, you're solid.
> 
> Hopefully this weather gets consistently nicer soon, though. I'm sure you're just as sick of this crap out in Buffalo too. I'm from Rochester so I know you guys get it worse, but I'm still going to complain!


Absolutely! I'm ready to leave this city in 1-2 years. Had enough. Ready for a (different) experience and some nicer weather. Yeah, I think you're probably right on the humidity. Rochester? You have my condolences! lol


----------

